

Towards A Tighter Gmail/Google+ Integration? - danmaz74
https://plus.google.com/104606404307206236075/posts/2vA4AgVPVSF

======
cjfont
Lately it seems any move made by a social network raises the hairs on people's
backs. I haven't tested, but I'm willing to bet that you only see the person's
activity on the top-right if both of you are in G+ and that person is in one
of your circles.

~~~
danmaz74
I'm sure they'll only show you posts that you can see - either because they're
public or because you are in one of the circles to which the post was shared.
But not showing a public post, even if you're not following that person? That
wouldn't be a breach of privacy for sure, and it could even be useful (if
maybe distracting from the subject of the email, sometimes).

------
p4bl0
I'm on the move from Greader to something else because of their Greader/G+
tighter integration. And I'm _far_ from being the only one in this case.
Didn't they learn anything from the Greader mistake?

~~~
nodata
Well Google normally goes by the numbers, so I question whether your assertion
matches what they're seeing.

~~~
p4bl0
I guess not yet. Alternative to Greader do not meet my needs (either you can't
produce a feed of shared items that others can subscribe to with any feed
reader, or the UX is to poor), so I'm developping my own (which will be
released as soon as possible, there's still a bit of work before it can
actually be used and I'm in my exams + school project period) and it takes
some time. Time during which I'm still using Greader, of course…

------
tdurden
> _This would look like a very strong virality vector for Google_

...or the trigger for a gmail exodus

~~~
danmaz74
Why? That space would normally be used by ads, so I don't see it as an
inconvenience...

------
nextparadigms
This has been available for months now. Is this the first time people see it?
I like it. It reminds me to check out Google+.

~~~
danmaz74
I actually only noticed it now... maybe because not so many people with whom I
exchange emails write on G+?

------
webwanderings
This is an old news. G+ integrated your feed into Gmail a while back. Another
one of the privacy concerns.

~~~
abrahamsen
How so? You public posts are indexed by Google Search as well, they really
don't get more public than that.

~~~
webwanderings
How's that a privacy concern? Imagine a gmail user in your address book who
has not signed up for Plus or you don't care about that person. He/she would
be seeing your Plus feed unintentionally. Of course your feed is public in the
first place, but the key term here is "intentional". Why would you want to
showcase your public items in Plus to some unconcerned people in your Gmail
address book?

~~~
mike-cardwell
There's no need need for the vast majority of users to make _any_ of their
posts public. My posts are only accessible to people who I have in my circles.

~~~
FaceKicker
Indeed. Considering that HN is one of the most tech-aware communities on the
Internet, it continually surprises me how much people here want "security by
obscurity" in managing their personal online communications.

If there are people who you don't want seeing your public posts, regardless of
whether they currently have Google+ accounts or check them on a regular basis,
don't make them public. Simple.

~~~
webwanderings
The 800 pound gorilla that Google is, forcing everyone to go Social, isn't
targeting tech-aware communities on the Internet. They know they wouldn't go
anywhere if they were to just target the tech-aware public. So, the comment
above is in general.

